# C-wrench discussion



## porkchop (Dec 3, 2011)

I worked with one British guy who had no idea what I was talking about when I asked for a Crescent wrench. When I showed him the tool he was like "Oh a C-wrench." To this day I can't convince him that 'C' stands for Cresent. He holds fast to the belief that 'C' doesn't stands for anything. One of the most ridiculous conversations I've ever been involved in.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: C-wrench*

From Canada's east coast Newfounfand the term they is a "tum wrench" for a thumb wrench


----------



## josh88 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: C-wrench*

technically the term "crescent" actually comes from the crescent brand in America. You can buy other "crescent" branded tools that aren't a c wrench. Since it's primarily an American company the term isn't as prevalent in other countries which explains the confusion. This is also the reason you'll see them called adjustable wrenches at stores since the company still holds the trademark on the name.

"In the United States, the most well-known brand of adjustable spanner (adjustable wrench) is the Crescent® wrench. This brand is so well known in the USA that the term is often used generically–the trademark is becoming diluted."

Adjustable spanner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Les (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: C-wrench*

Could it be that another reason it's called a C-wrench (especially abroad) is because the jaw looks like the letter 'C' when opened wide?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: C-wrench*


Les said:


> Could it be that another reason it's called a C-wrench (especially abroad) is because the jaw looks like the letter 'C' when opened wide?


Yes, that's it--just like c-stand and c-section.


----------



## chausman (Dec 4, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Yes, that's it--just like c-stand and c-section.


 
I c...

I see what you mean by the Crescent being a brand, but it also looks like a crescent in it self. So "C" could just be for the shape (and delicious French food).


----------



## bishopthomas (Dec 4, 2011)

I call it an adjustable...


----------



## Les (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: C-wrench*


derekleffew said:


> Yes, that's it--just like c-stand and c-section.



Well I don't know, Derek. I mean, they think of things differently overC's.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 4, 2011)

*Hey check out this cool C-wrench*




Its an eight inch made by crescent, and has thumb slide along the handle instead of the thumb screw in the head. Had seen one in the hardware store once before but never anyone actually using one, saw it again today and figured what the heck, why not.

So far I like it, has a bit more heft than your standard eight inch, which I do like. Though it will be interesting to see how it holds up to time.

While on the topic of wrenches, does anyone actually keep their wrench, or any other tool for that matter, on a lanyard while in the catwalk? I have used a few before, but they always end up getting in my way and I toss them, I dropped a wrench into the house the other day though and it was kinda a wake-up call, luckily I was the only one in the building at the time.

(sorry for the crappy cell-phone picture)


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2011)

You have manages to find what, in my opinion, is one of the worst creations. Everyone I have know who uses that type of c-wrench has had it fall apart. I have yet to have a standard c-wrench fall apart unless it has been abused. 

As far as lanyards go, every c-wrench that comes out of the lighting tool box in my theatre has one. Everyone who works for me who brings their own wrench also has a lanyard for it. If you are using a wrench in any overhead situation while I am supervising, it better have a lanyard. If you are worrying about tangling on things you should look into "snappy coils" which are easily found in dive shops. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.762590,-111.851007


----------



## Les (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

Kobalt (Lowe's brand) makes one of those too. They seem pretty cool, but I believe it was Gafftaper who said he bought one to try out and after being dropped, ceased to function again. This was a few years ago - maybe they have improved. Because let's face it. Tools get dropped (or thrown*) a lot. 

Tying off your wrench while at height should be standard practice. It can be awkward, but a very good habit. Another good habit is to never leave a tool sitting on top of a ladder. 

*ever worked on a car with me?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/crescent-r-rapidslide-r-wrenches.10153/
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/tool-lanyards.3928/
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/wrench-leash.23873/


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

haha, *bubble burst*

yeah I know its kinda gimmicky, but I was hoping that with some careful oiling i could make it last, ive never been a fan of your standard adjustable wrench.

snap snap on the topic of tool lanyards, I guess I've always known I should use one, if I had to have an excuse I guess I'd say my mostly enclosed catwalk makes it easy for me to get lazy where safety is concerned, typing that makes it sound very bad, :/


----------



## Les (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


esmphoto said:


> haha, *bubble burst*
> 
> yeah I know its kinda gimmicky, but I was hoping that with some careful oiling i could make it last, ive never been a fan of your standard adjustable wrench.
> 
> snap snap on the topic of tool lanyards, I guess I've always known I should use one, if I had to have an excuse I guess I'd say my mostly enclosed catwalk makes it easy for me to get lazy where safety is concerned, typing that makes it sound very bad, :/



It may work for you. Now, going on tour with one - maybe not. But if you're a high school tech, it may work just fine for you. And if you have it on a lanyard, you won't drop it. Well, you may drop it; it just won't land. 

On the topic of safety - don't worry, we've all been there. I'm sure many of us have 'forgotten' to use a lanyard at one time or another. We may prefer to forget, but no one is perfect.


----------



## chausman (Dec 4, 2011)

esmphoto said:


> While on the topic of wrenches, does anyone actually keep their wrench, or any other tool for that matter, on a lanyard while in the catwalk? I have used a few before, but they always end up getting in my way and I toss them, I dropped a wrench into the house the other day though and it was kinda a wake-up call, luckily I was the only one in the building at the time.



Absolutely.

https://www.controlbooth.com/thread...forbid-drop-something-from-the-catwalk.23379/
And specifically, https://www.controlbooth.com/thread...ing-from-the-catwalk.23379/page-2#post-206779

Stop moving threads around while I'm trying to reply!


----------



## jglodeklights (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a rapid slide. Still works after quite a bit of abuse....BUT. I've found issues with it since day one. Heavy, and it tends to lock onto things. I much prefer my little 6 inch guy. I hardly ever grab another one.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an adjustable wrench. It sits in the bottom of my tool box with my Altman wrench. I don't remember the last time I used either.


I carry a Lightspeed wrench.

Lightspeed Wrench with Safety Ring


I also carry a Mega-Combo wrench.

The Light Source Mega-Combo Wrench 4 Way Pocket Tool


With these two tools available, why would anyone even bother with an adjustable wrench anymore?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 4, 2011)

I spend a lot of time in the bucket focusing. The tool of choice currently is the Ultimate Ratcheting Focus tool. It;s light, sits well in the hand, is nicely balanced, easy to flip the ratchet direction, has steel inserts for the 3/4" head yoke bolt and the square clamp bolt, thus I don't worry about the steel c-clamp hardware stripping out the aluminum. Has a ratcheting f _ _ k me nut slot as well. 

Only issue is the clearance between the lamp cap on an S4 and the yoke means the Ultimate will not fit when the unit is focusing at a 20 degree tilt angle or so. Then I use my trusty old 8" Crescent brand C-Wrench.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 4, 2011)

SteveB said:


> I spend a lot of time in the bucket focusing. The tool of choice currently is the Ultimate Ratcheting Focus tool. It;s light, sits well in the hand, is nicely balanced, easy to flip the ratchet direction, has steel inserts for the 3/4" head yoke bolt and the square clamp bolt, thus I don't worry about the steel c-clamp hardware stripping out the aluminum. Has a ratcheting f _ _ k me nut slot as well.
> 
> Only issue is the clearance between the lamp cap on an S4 and the yoke means the Ultimate will not fit when the unit is focusing at a 20 degree tilt angle or so. Then I use my trusty old 8" Crescent brand C-Wrench.


 
I considered buying the Ultimate Ratcheting Focus tool, but I just couldn't justify spending $100 on it. Seems a bit overpriced. Who knows, maybe I'll break down and buy one or Santa will bring me one.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 4, 2011)

My shop had on of the slide adjusts as well. Ours is new but I can only open and close it a couple of times before having to take it apart and adjust because it slips. So it will be closed with the slide stuck in the middle, it's junk.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes the slide wrench was my answer to expensive, purpose built lighting tools. I hate turning the stupid little thumb wheel on a standard wrench, just cant stand it.

Maybe I can find something else...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 4, 2011)

In the pouch I wear to work every day is a 6" wide jaw Crescent wrench. My favorite "lighting specific" wrench is the UFT, and I've used almost all of them. 

Hey everyone, run out and stock up on all the American made Crescent wrenches you can find. Apex tool group has recently moved their manufacture to China. 

On the other hand, last year Ideal bought a failing American forge and has been investing in it while bringing more jobs BACK to the USA. Buck Knives has also been bringing jobs BACK to the US. 

Does anyone, besides Klein, make their adjustable wrenches in America anymore?


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 4, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Does anyone, besides Klein, make their adjustable wrenches in America anymore?


 
I'm not sure, but I think Ideal tools are made in USA. They now own S-K tools.

IDEAL INDUSTRIES, INC. - Adjustable Wrenches


----------



## Nelson (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually like the Altman lighting tool. I never use a c-wrench on fixtures anymore (except when I can't find the Altman). For the money, I'll take the Altman. Would like to have an UFT, but don't have any extra cash to spend on one right now.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 4, 2011)

esmphoto said:


> Yes the slide wrench was my answer to expensive, purpose built lighting tools. I hate turning the stupid little thumb wheel on a standard wrench, just cant stand it.
> 
> Maybe I can find something else...


 
Grab one of those battery powered wrenches. I think it's black and decker? Another gimmick product but this time with a lever that runs it in or out like a camera focus haha


----------



## SteveB (Dec 4, 2011)

josh88 said:


> Grab one of those battery powered wrenches. I think it's black and decker? Another gimmick product but this time with a lever that runs it in or out like a camera focus haha



Weighs a bloody ton !. Somebody got the bright idea of getting me one for Christmas one year. It really is huge and heavy, I tied it once and placed it in the rear of my home tool box.

As to sliding c-wrench's ?, useless. With a screw gear adjustable, you can set it for 3/4", make an adjustment, shove it back in your pocket, pull it out again and it's mostly still set to 3/4". With the slider, the slide mechanism catches on the pocket and throws the adjustment all off. So another good idea that doesn't work in a real world stage setting.

As to the Ultimate Ratcheting Focus Wrench ?. I would never have plunked down $100 out of my own cash, but got the job to buy one and that's how I came to use it. Now I love it and can easily see making the investment. 

As to the Altman ?. Great for the price but as with all tools made from aluminum being used on steel bolts ,including the non-ratcheting Ultimate at $75, can be a waste of money as the steel eventually wears down the aluminum and in time the tool is useless.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 4, 2011)

Well lookie at what I just found. This is awesome for those of us who want American made tools & stuff...

Still Made in USA.com - American-Made Products for Home and Family


I am the search czar...


----------



## jglodeklights (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a love/hate relationship with the ratcheting UFT and Speed Wrenches. 

Several times (3) this summer I sent my AME up, with his ratcheting UFT, to lights I couldn't easily unlock adjustments of with my C-wrenches in 6, 8 and 10 sizes, or with bent clamp bolts. 

To be fair to me, 2 of those times were his fault for using his ratcheting UFT to tighten a bent clamp bolt, thus making it almost impossible for anyone without a ratcheting tool to release them in a timely fashion.

In my experience, people just go overkill with tightening while using ratcheting tools. They take a little restraint....


----------



## SteveB (Dec 4, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the ratcheting UFT and Speed Wrenches.
> 
> Several times (3) this summer I sent my AME up, with his ratcheting UFT, to lights I couldn't easily unlock adjustments of with my C-wrenches in 6, 8 and 10 sizes, or with bent clamp bolts.
> 
> ...



Joe, it's not an air powered torque wrench. How does a ratcheting tool make it easier to get a bolt tighter then with a non-ratcheting ?. It's still muscle power. All the ratchet mechanism does is position the tool for ease of use. 

But yes, I agree that folks over-tighten c-clamp bolts all the time and it's a dangerous practice.


----------



## jglodeklights (Dec 4, 2011)

More psychological consequence than physical, and, as you said, ease of use. Especially when it comes to bent bolts, instead of having to pull off completely and fully reposition each time you reach the limit, or optimum, you can simply pull back and then crank it some more. The physical sensation of both can, especially with those having less experience and muscle memory, vary greatly.

And ratcheting tools can more easily be positioned for optimum tightening power in tight situations, IMHO.

Like I said, a little restraint. It goes a long way with both ratcheting and non-ratcheting tools, but, as I said is MY experience, people with ratcheting tools tend to go too tight more often when compared to those with non-ratcheting tools.


----------



## ship (Dec 5, 2011)

Stilll got my insulated handle Klien 8" C-wrench at work so as to help protect me should something short, and my origional to college normal 8" Craftsman at home. Never dropped one down into the bays inside the theater in part due to duoble spring hook safties on them. Hook to my belt and to the tool.

Main concept on a C-Wrench is as per a set of calipers. When the jaws are brought together - are they parallel in meeting? Short of that, you might as well as per barbarian grab a pair of Channel Loc's as your primary lighting tool as seen at times for tech people with their tools. Quality of A C-wrench is a satement on you in tool used when crap tool used.

Also been working on a bunch of older than I am in age lights recetly where the bolts were due to stripping, not able to be removed or adjusted easily by say a box wrench or any concept of a modern fixture wrench.

Some Jesus wrench type might work well given you have worked at the thetater before and you don't find a stripped bolt that don't fit it's concept. A good 8" C-Wrench is always your best tool ready to go in any theater. Only after that a speed wrench in saving a few minutes perhaps and keeping that C-Wrench ready to go.

A thought at least in keeping that 8" insulated handle C-Wrench on your tool belt at least.


----------



## TassieBogan (Dec 5, 2011)

The C-Wrench / Crescent wrench must be an American specific thing. I'm in Tasmania - try asking for either of those down here and you'll just get a blank look. 

We call them shifters, or shifting spanners.

Out of interest, any of you folks know what a podger is? Or is that another aussie idiosyncrasy?


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 5, 2011)

But if you ask for a crescent "over the ditch" from Tasmania, in New Zealand, you won't get blank looks at all - it's a common term over there! My British workmates called them AJs - for "adjustable jaws", I'm given to understand.


----------



## len (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer this: Gator Grip Main Page The down side is no way to attach a lanyward without some messy tape, etc.

Use it with a short handle. Tools for stagecraft has a short handle, with a belt pouch, for about $75. Not cheap, but I prefer buying expensive tools. I tend to take care of them. Whereas my $10 wrenches always disappeared.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 5, 2011)

len said:


> I prefer this: Gator Grip Main Page The down side is no way to attach a lanyward without some messy tape, etc.
> 
> Use it with a short handle. Tools for stagecraft has a short handle, with a belt pouch, for about $75. Not cheap, but I prefer buying expensive tools. I tend to take care of them. Whereas my $10 wrenches always disappeared.


 
Sounds like a useful tool would be something like a scaffold ratchet.

Proto J5449SC 1/2 Drive Scaffold Ratchet

SA936A, Ratchet, Scaffold, Standard Handle, 10 5/16"

They come with the socket pinned in so it doesn't pop off. They also have a hole for a lanyard. Now if you could pin a Gator Grip socket onto a scaffold ratchet, you might have something.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


Les said:


> Kobalt (Lowe's brand) makes one of those too. They seem pretty cool, but I believe it was Gafftaper who said he bought one to try out and after being dropped, ceased to function again. This was a few years ago - maybe they have improved. Because let's face it. Tools get dropped (or thrown*) a lot.


 
Correct. It was the Kobalt version and it wasn't dropped any sort of unusual height. I believe it was just tossed on a work bench and stopped working. 

As has been said, no tools on the grid without a lanyard. Build your own using telephone handset cord, a biner, and a little shrink tubing to make it look pretty.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

Appearing very soon from Apollo dealers everywhere-

The Apollo Wrench is a winner! | From The Horse's Mouth



http://blog.apollodesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/20111028-163642.jpg


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


Kelite said:


> Appearing very soon from Apollo dealers everywhere-
> 
> The Apollo Wrench is a winner! | From The Horse's Mouth
> 
> http://blog.apollodesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/20111028-163642.jpg


 
Not impressed at all.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


Kelite said:


> Appearing very soon from Apollo dealers everywhere-
> 
> The Apollo Wrench is a winner! | From The Horse's Mouth
> 
> http://blog.apollodesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/20111028-163642.jpg


 
Now, if the slot in the middle of the wrench were big enough and shaped correctly to crack and tighten T-Handles, then it might be a competitor, but it is still a $60 wrench. I just don't understand why people think that selling a tool for that much or more makes it worth it? I can get a c-wrench for $10 or less almost anywhere. I can work on every nut and bolt that the Apollo Wrench can or the UFT can. So tell me why I should spend six times more on your wrench (or 10 times more on a UFT). All you did was mill some holes in it that happen to be standard sizes for theatre. I just fail to see why manufacturers think that we should pay that much for these tools. I have to imagine that the profit margin is pretty high at that MSRP, and don't tell me that we are paying for the R&D of the tool, because the concept and execution of similar devices has been on the market for a while.

Now, if you attached a wrench/focus tool to a good tactical flashlight with a 3W LED and white/blue/red color selection (maybe stick a green laser in there too), I would consider spending $60-80 on it as it actually means one less tool in my pocket and a good flashlight is that price anyway. For now though, I don't see any reason to upgrade from my current c-wrench, it does everything all these facny tools do and it is cheaper by a mile.


----------



## zmb (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


Kelite said:


> Appearing very soon from Apollo dealers everywhere-
> 
> The Apollo Wrench is a winner! | From The Horse's Mouth
> 
> http://blog.apollodesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/20111028-163642.jpg


 It is the best of both worlds! Has the common lighting bolts and the adjustability for anything else.


----------



## shiben (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


icewolf08 said:


> Now, if the slot in the middle of the wrench were big enough and shaped correctly to crack and tighten T-Handles, then it might be a competitor, but it is still a $60 wrench. I just don't understand why people think that selling a tool for that much or more makes it worth it? I can get a c-wrench for $10 or less almost anywhere. I can work on every nut and bolt that the Apollo Wrench can or the UFT can. So tell me why I should spend six times more on your wrench (or 10 times more on a UFT). All you did was mill some holes in it that happen to be standard sizes for theatre. I just fail to see why manufacturers think that we should pay that much for these tools. I have to imagine that the profit margin is pretty high at that MSRP, and don't tell me that we are paying for the R&D of the tool, because the concept and execution of similar devices has been on the market for a while.
> 
> Now, if you attached a wrench/focus tool to a good tactical flashlight with a 3W LED and white/blue/red color selection (maybe stick a green laser in there too), I would consider spending $60-80 on it as it actually means one less tool in my pocket and a good flashlight is that price anyway. For now though, I don't see any reason to upgrade from my current c-wrench, it does everything all these facny tools do and it is cheaper by a mile.


 
Because people will buy them. For example, most of the theatrical touring folks I know personally have the RUFT. Why? Because they could get one. How often did they use it on the tour? Not very. But they got it anyhow. If your company is buying you something, why not grab one? They are -slightly- nicer than a standard C-Wrench, and why not have one if you can get your own C Wrench your self? The entire thing is based on if they make it, someone will probably buy it. And People will buy all kinds of products, and so they sell them. A sham-wow has no real advantage over a bag of cloth baby diapers for cleaning up messes, yet they apparently pay enough for a guy who gets beaten up by a... "paid domestic partner" to shout about how you need one on late night TV. And if you have a good chance of selling it, why not make it? Better yet, why not have someone slap a "[someone you dont know]'s choice" on it and sell them to conference attendees? The whole thign comes down to SOMEONE will buy one so you make them to get some cashflow there. Also its free advertising for Apollo. However: Would I buy one? No. Would I use one if someone bought it for me? Sure.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

Flat Focus Wrench by Stage Junk. $20 shipped. No other wrench comes close in usability.

Its not on the website, but you can call for it.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


shiben said:


> Because people will buy them. For example, most of the theatrical touring folks I know personally have the RUFT. Why? Because they could get one. How often did they use it on the tour? Not very. But they got it anyhow. If your company is buying you something, why not grab one? They are -slightly- nicer than a standard C-Wrench, and why not have one if you can get your own C Wrench your self? The entire thing is based on if they make it, someone will probably buy it. And People will buy all kinds of products, and so they sell them. A sham-wow has no real advantage over a bag of cloth baby diapers for cleaning up messes, yet they apparently pay enough for a guy who gets beaten up by a... "paid domestic partner" to shout about how you need one on late night TV. And if you have a good chance of selling it, why not make it? Better yet, why not have someone slap a "[someone you dont know]'s choice" on it and sell them to conference attendees? The whole thign comes down to SOMEONE will buy one so you make them to get some cashflow there. Also its free advertising for Apollo. However: Would I buy one? No. Would I use one if someone bought it for me? Sure.


 
As a person with purchasing power for my department, I can say this: I would not stock my tool cabinet with $60 wrenches. If I did that they would all walk away. Not to mention the fact that I would have no budget left to buy the things I actually need to get seven shows up and running each season. So, sure, if some multi-million-dollar concert tour is going to buy their crew $100 glorified wrenches, great. Go ahead and support the economy by puchasing the most cost-ineffective tools ever invented for the industry. If my company were to give me $100 to buy myself my own personal tools, I can think of many better ways to spend that $100 than on one RUFT.

It isn't quite the same as items sold on late night infomercials. The people who sell that crap know it is crap, hence why you get 2, 3, or 4 for the same low price as one. They know that no one would buy them if they only got one. If I got four RUFTs for the same "low" price as one, then maybe I would consider buying it, but it certainly isn't worth more than that, and all things considered, it doesn't save any time during hang and focus. I am pretty certain that I can get a light on a pipe just as fast with my c-wrench as anyone with RUFT.

It ironically occurrs to me as I write this, that the necesity for a ratcheting tool to work on lights is near rediculous. If you are tightening your c-clamps more than a 1/4 to 1/2 turn past finger-tight then you are over tightening. I don't have to take my c-wrench off the bolt to turn that far. The same is generally true for the yoke bolt, once it gets fing-tight, it doesn't take much to "lock" it. So why do I need this ratchet? 

Our industry has a tendancy to overthink, over enginer, over design, and thus over price a lot of things. Most of the hardware and tools that we use are not industry specific, but we try to make them specific so that we can charge more for them. That seems a little silly. While Apollo's new wrench is slightly redundant to itself, if it were priced to compete with a regular c-wrench I would consider it an improvement on the c-wrench. I just can't see any justification for these newfangled wrench replacements costing what they do.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

As a concept (I sound like ship) I've never really been a fan of ratcheting wrenches in a lighting fixture application. I've never seen a real time savings in the ratcheting feature. Finger tight should only need a quarter to half turn anyway, why is ratcheting needed for that?

I will defend the UFT, for a couple reasons. 1) I think the layout of the holes was intelligently designed, as it very intuitive to use, unlike other lighting wrenches. *cough Altman cough*. 2) It combines two other features which make it incredibly useful. The continuity checker and the pin splitter. This combines what would otherwise be three tools up on the catwalk into one. If the MSRP on a Gam Lamp Check (which only does stagepin) is $50, and the MSRP on a pinsplitter is $30, and a "quality" c wrench is $10-15, then the UFT could be viewed as a bargain at $75. 3) Aside from a c-wrench, it has the most fastener options of any wrench on the market, not just for hex and square, but for wing nuts as well, which can be especially bugger-some is someone is the past used a c wrench on it and either bent a wing or mashed a thread. 

If one can live without the tester and splitter, a SFT is $40. 

icewolf08, I don't wish to fight your opinion, I just think that there IS a place for the UFT. I really think Mr. Junk did more than just mill a few holes into a piece of aluminum stock. I've personally had the opportunity to talk to Rob, and he mentioned that his first product, the shackle buster, was made because he once witnessed a stagehand get impaled when a rigger dropped a marlinspike from the high steel. I like to think that he has more motivation is his tools beyond padding his wallet.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


icewolf08 said:


> It ironically occurrs to me as I write this, that the necesity for a ratcheting tool to work on lights is near rediculous. If you are tightening your c-clamps more than a 1/4 to 1/2 turn past finger-tight then you are over tightening. I don't have to take my c-wrench off the bolt to turn that far. The same is generally true for the yoke bolt, once it gets fing-tight, it doesn't take much to "lock" it. So why do I need this ratchet?


 
That's what I've been saying about the Lightspeed wrench for years, never mind the fact it slips on the smaller pan bolts.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


gafftapegreenia said:


> As a concept (I sound like ship) I've never really been a fan of ratcheting wrenches in a lighting fixture application. I've never seen a real time savings in the ratcheting feature. Finger tight should only need a quarter to half turn anyway, why is ratcheting needed for that?
> 
> I will defend the UFT, for a couple reasons. 1) I think the layout of the holes was intelligently designed, as it very intuitive to use, unlike other lighting wrenches. *cough Altman cough*. 2) It combines two other features which make it incredibly useful. The continuity checker and the pin splitter. This combines what would otherwise be three tools up on the catwalk into one. If the MSRP on a Gam Lamp Check (which only does stagepin) is $50, and the MSRP on a pinsplitter is $30, and a "quality" c wrench is $10-15, then the UFT could be viewed as a bargain at $75. 3) Aside from a c-wrench, it has the most fastener options of any wrench on the market.
> 
> ...


 
First of all, the goal of any for-profit buisness is profit. Someone goes home with a fat wallet unless the business doesn't do well. Secondly, if the Stage junk tools are being mass produced then I maintain that the profit margin on them has to be pretty high.

Even if the RUFT and UFT combine the qualities of a pin splitter and lamp check, I still have to have a full blown GAM check on hand, probably a DMM and probably a pin splitter. Why? because inevitaly I am going to need to dom something that only the actual dedicated tool can do. Thus negating any savings. You can't actually write your tools off your taxes unless you are your own company and the people you work for hire you as an IC, so there is still no savings. So, the $60-$100 tool replaces the $10-$15 one.

Theoretically one should never need a tool to open a shackle as one should never be tigtening a shackle past finger tight... So, my c-wrench and safety cost under $20. It won't kill anyone if I drop it unless it takes my belt off, it can work on all the same fasteners that the fancy focus tools can, it can be used as a "fine adjustment tool" on a stuck lens tube, and it can be used on some nuts and bolts that are bigger than what the focus tools are designed for (like those on chesboroughs) without changing tools.

You could build your own equivalent to the GAM Lamp checker for about $6-7 in parts including a female stage pin connector and a trip to Radio Shack. So, including labor, I could probably have one of my employees build four and still spend less money than buying one.

I am not saying these tools are bad, just that I think for what they are, they are way overpriced. I cannot see any justification in paying $60+ for a tool that doesn't offer too many benefits over the $10 one I own.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


icewolf08 said:


> First of all, the goal of any for-profit buisness is profit. Someone goes home with a fat wallet unless the business doesn't do well. Secondly, if the Stage junk tools are being mass produced then I maintain that the profit margin on them has to be pretty high.
> 
> Even if the RUFT and UFT combine the qualities of a pin splitter and lamp check, I still have to have a full blown GAM check on hand, probably a DMM and probably a pin splitter. Why? because inevitaly I am going to need to dom something that only the actual dedicated tool can do. Thus negating any savings. You can't actually write your tools off your taxes unless you are your own company and the people you work for hire you as an IC, so there is still no savings. So, the $60-$100 tool replaces the $10-$15 one.
> 
> ...


I bought a Flat Focus Tool after it was shown at LDI last year. I liked it enough that I bought two more for both my boys. Since then I have had guys use it and want their own. It is good for the mundane tasks of putting lights on a pipe or truss but it excels at cheeseburoghs, especially the wing nut type. You can not use a C wrench on a wing nut without stressing the wing or screwing up the threads. I also carry a 5/8//3/4 speed wrench. While you don't really need the ratchet, it is nice to pull a FFT or a speed wrnch that fits when it comes out of you pocket. A C wrench does a fine job but you almost always have to adjust it. The speed wrench you just flip ends.


----------



## JWilsonLX (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried the FFT this summer, but I think I ended up using it as a bottle opener more than a wrench. I was doing a lot of focusing on booms w/ sidearms and I found that it slipped on the yoke bolt a lot.

URFT for a load-in, speed wrench for a focus(with a 6" c-wrench in both cases) is my preference.


----------



## djyojoe (Dec 8, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> In the pouch I wear to work every day is a 6" wide jaw Crescent wrench. My favorite "lighting specific" wrench is the UFT, and I've used almost all of them.
> 
> Hey everyone, run out and stock up on all the American made Crescent wrenches you can find. Apex tool group has recently moved their manufacture to China.
> 
> ...


 
Channellock is still made in the U.S.A. and they make adjustable wrenches. You don't find the Channellock brand adjustable wrench on the shelf to often. When I first came across them, It was onsale at a local hardware store. After using it. I like how well they are made. So I bought more...


----------



## jglodeklights (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*


zmb said:


> It is the best of both worlds! Has the common lighting bolts and the adjustability for anything else.


 
Yeah, the Flat UFT? Decent Value. Cutting all those holes does actually increase cost, but it is proportionate at $20. Cutting three holes and adding some grippy stuff........ 6 times is a little high. And you know I do love my Apollo, but still. Heckz noze!!!!!!! My 4 main C-Wrenches were actually free to me as I inherited them from a relative who decided he needed to buy new ones when he moved out of the area. My other two were purchased at $14 and $11 each; they are 8 inch wrenches one of which is the slidey piece of junk. So yeah, $60 with no continuity tester and only some easy of use....not buying it. Worth $35 MSRP/ $26.50 (at most) retail.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

I always thought they were called Knuckle Busters ?
and then there are C-Wrenches that are Metric or Inches . . .


----------



## dramatech (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Hey check out this cool C-wrench*

I think it is pretty obvious from all of the opinions expressed in this thread, that there isn't a perfect tool that satisfies every theatre tech. I have every tool that has been mentioned in this thread, because I am a tool freak, except the Apollo. My tool of choice is the flat focus tool. The RUFT and my 6" and 8" c-wrenches are never very far from my side. The other theatre specific focus tools are at the bottom of my "extra Tool" toolbox.

Tom Johnson


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 8, 2011)

djyojoe said:


> Channellock is still made in the U.S.A. and they make adjustable wrenches. You don't find the Channellock brand adjustable wrench on the shelf to often. When I first came across them, It was onsale at a local hardware store. After using it. I like how well they are made. So I bought more...


 
The Channellock adjustable wrenches are actually made in Spain by Irega, a company that only makes adjustable wrenches. They make a 6" that opens to 1 3/8" that Channellock uses as item 6WCB. 

Has anyone played with the ratcheting adjustable wrenches from Bostitch?


----------



## djyojoe (Dec 8, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The Channellock adjustable wrenches are actually made in Spain by Irega, a company that only makes adjustable wrenches. They make a 6" that opens to 1 3/8" that Channellock uses as item 6WCB.



Thanks, I stand corrected. That must have change in the last 10 years. My wrenches have U.S.A. stamped on them. I'll take a picture and post when I get a chance.


----------



## JWilsonLX (Feb 13, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Has anyone played with the ratcheting adjustable wrenches from Bostitch?



I got one for Christmas, but only just recently tried it during a hang. A cool idea, but they don't work on square bolts, which is a bit of a deal breaker.


----------



## shiben (Feb 13, 2012)

JWilsonLX said:


> I got one for Christmas, but only just recently tried it during a hang. A cool idea, but they don't work on square bolts, which is a bit of a deal breaker.



Yeah, I could imagine that as a problem...


----------

